# Is there anything other than iTunes for whole work shuffle?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I've looked around a few times but iTunes seems to be the only music player that is set up to handle shuffling multiple tracks (see grouping tags), does anyone know of another alternative? I dislike hearing symphonies and other often multi track works broken up, but I really don't want to go through the trouble of making them a single track.


----------



## FSM (May 18, 2012)

Are you saying that you can't get iTunes to shuffle by album? It's easy: Controls > Shuffle, then check By Albums. (If you are creating a smart playlist and want tracks selected by album, in the option "Limit to _x_ items/GB," make sure to select by _random_, not by album.)

If you already know this, and are simply dissatisfied with iTunes, try Foobar or Mediamonkey. Both are able to shuffle by album.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

I believe you want to hear a symphony as a whole, then another, randomly selected one, again as a whole, and so on. As FSM said, foobar2000 can do it, and here is screenshot, so you can see if that is what you need:








It can group by tags (by album in tag) or folders (for people like me who don't use tags). So, it will play a whole album (or folder) and then randomly switch to another, and so on...


----------

